
Epic Games Fortnite – Postmortem of Service Outage at 3.4M CCU - thezilch
https://www.epicgames.com/fortnite/en-US/news/postmortem-of-service-outage-at-3-4m-ccu
======
oneweekwonder
Talk about moving parts; mongo, memcached and redis. 3 different "competing"
datastores.

I can understand maybe nginx has better memcached integration, redis cluster
better, and mongo... well it is js so any dev can use it.

Would be interesting to know how much it cost to get the experts on site. Sad
to see that the design it fast; let it break; and market the hell out of if
strategy making profit, to the point where you need experts on site.

~~~
viraptor
> 3 different "competing" datastores.

These 3 have very different purposes. That's essentially a cache, a data
structure server, and a document database. There are good reasons to have all
3.

~~~
oneweekwonder
Where the document database? There 3 cache implementation, and 2 of them with
a data structure layer.

To be called a database you should actually have some acid compliance.
Otherwise your just a datastore.

But this is a bit of bar banter on a public forum. which recently shown the
ugly fact that senior software engineers does not read their reference
documentation, but rather just use stackoverflow.

It is 2018 there is solid software(redis included) that can fulfill all 3
needs with one technology stack.

